# Anyone know what is the best size for a marble pastry board?



## bailey (Oct 12, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a marble pastry board, but not sure what size to buy?  Any suggestions?


----------



## carr (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought a fab one only the other day from Made from Marble: http://www.madefrommarble.co.uk/products.php?category=2&subcategory=35

Bought the light coloured version 38x38 cm and its simply wonderful - keeps the pastry so cool and its a great size. They do other sizes of marbel boards but I think the 38cm x 38cm works extremely well.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Just like a cutting board, buy the best quality and biggest size, you, your budget, and your counter can handle.

FWIW, 38cm x 38cm is 15" x 15", and pretty small for things like rolling out pastry.  Doable, but you'd have to work very tidy.

A lot of people have turned to silpat mats for pastry.  Not as pretty, but they work really well. 

Some people like to do their dough work on parchment paper over a wood or marble board, for parchment's "just walk it over turn it upside down" ability to transfer doughs to the eventual pan.

BDL


----------

